# Selling boat question



## the hammer (Nov 26, 2019)

If you were selling your boat, would you remove things like depth finders to keep for your next boat or sell individually or would you keep them on the boat as an incentive to a prospective buyer?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 26, 2019)

One strategy is to have the accessories on the boat during the advertising part. When the buyer low-balls you, then offer to sell the boat minus the goodies. Usually they want the accessory. I pretty much value stuff at 1/2 of new price, if it is in good shape.

It is a big hassle to sell odd stuff on CL IMO.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 27, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> One strategy is to have the accessories on the boat during the advertising part. When the buyer low-balls you, then offer to sell the boat minus the goodies. Usually they want the accessory. I pretty much value stuff at 1/2 of new price, if it is in good shape.
> 
> It is a big hassle to sell odd stuff on CL IMO.



I was going to keep the trolling motor on the boat, as well as the console depth-finder. I was going to remove the bow mounted depth-finder, as it’s a year old and more advanced. I didn’t think it was going to be a deal maker.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 27, 2019)

Remove it - it's got more value to you than it will to a potential buyer.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 27, 2019)

I would leave the trolling motor and one depth finder while advertising it and like he said, if somebody low balls you, you can keep the stuff. That might help get a little more $$ out of a buyer since the stuff is already installed and ready to go. I've actually been selling a lot of stuff on CL the past couple of years. Every time I turn around, I see something I don't use and think somebody else could use it. With a good ad and good pictures, I've been able to sell a lot of stuff. And everybody wants to feel like they got a deal when buying a boat, car, truck.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 27, 2019)

onthewater102 said:


> Remove it - it's got more value to you than it will to a potential buyer.



I’m not sure about that. Trolling motor, a 2011 Minn Koto Maxxum 70# thrust and a 2011 Garmin base model ...
The other depth finder, the one I plan on keeping is a year old Humminbird 5 Helix, etc.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 27, 2019)

A used helix 5 (side imaging) is about $300 all in, which is what you've got at this point - a used helix 5...this is what it will cost you to replace it so this is it's value to you (should you want a helix 5 on your next rig).

I would wager a buyer might pay $100 or $200 more for you to include it, or nothing at all if they already have something they intend to use. As others have mentioned, offer the whole rig with it and when they want to nickle and dime you'll see what the difference the FF unit makes. It won't be much - but compare it to the replacement cost of another used unit to decide if it's worth it. 

Think of it this way - if the boat sale garners you $200 less without the FF but you sell the FF separate of the boat for $300 you're netting $100 more cash in pocket ultimately having sold all the same things.

Most item lots are worth less than the sum of the sales price of the individual items sold off separately regardless of what they are.

That TM is worth about $250 (having just sold a 65lb maxum myself). What kind of boat are you selling? Depending on your hull you might be better off picking up a 40lb TM off craigslist (assuming that isn't horribly under-powered) for $50 or $100 and selling the better TM for more - or reusing it in the future


----------



## the hammer (Nov 27, 2019)

onthewater102 said:


> A used helix 5 (side imaging) is about $300 all in, which is what you've got at this point - a used helix 5...this is what it will cost you to replace it so this is it's value to you (should you want a helix 5 on your next rig).
> 
> I would wager a buyer might pay $100 or $200 more for you to include it, or nothing at all if they already have something they intend to use. As others have mentioned, offer the whole rig with it and when they want to nickle and dime you'll see what the difference the FF unit makes. It won't be much - but compare it to the replacement cost of another used unit to decide if it's worth it.
> 
> ...



I’m selling a 2011 G3 1756SC with a Yamaha 9.9 4 stroke with about 35 hrs on it. I’ll be putting new bunks on the trailer around Christmas. Don’t have a choice, 1 was rotted, I’m sure the other is probably the same. I have a couple of ideas about a new or new to me boat. I doubt the Minn Kota will be part of those plans.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 27, 2019)

it all goes with the boat.if i'm upgrading my boat,i'm upgrading my gear.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 1, 2019)

When I upgraded the boat I kept my fish finder because it was relatively new and does everything I want it to (within reason Lol). I reinstalled the HB Piranamax that was original to the old boat. I left the old down riggers with the old boat because I wanted to upgrade those to electrics. Other gear like PFDs, I kept because they are good and I saw no need to buy new ones for the new boat. 

Oh, and I almost forgot, I had to leave my TinBoat ruler on the old boat. Only because it was permanently adhered.


----------



## the hammer (Dec 1, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> When I upgraded the boat I kept my fish finder because it was relatively new and does everything I want it to (within reason Lol). I reinstalled the HB Piranamax that was original to the old boat. I left the old down riggers with the old boat because I wanted to upgrade those to electrics. Other gear like PFDs, I kept because they are good and I saw no need to buy new ones for the new boat.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot, I had to leave my TinBoat ruler on the old boat. Only because it was permanently adhered.



That’s my plan, too, with one of the fish finders. I’m still haven’t given up the Sun Dolphin 120 Pro either. The first boat I every used regularly was a small craft like it. Another was a smaller Carolina skiff type @ 14’ long and about 48” wide.
And the sage continues...


----------



## the hammer (Mar 28, 2020)

As some of you know, I have been going back and forth on selling my G3 1756SC boat. Well, yesterday may have broken the camel’s back. I don’t know how I did it but I thought I put the perfectly on the trailer. As I’m pulling up the ramp, there is no way it’s right. I had to drop it back into the water and it took me a 15/20 minutes to get it right. Water up to my mid-thighs, unable to shift the boat on the trailer, dropped the boat totally off the trailer and reset. Just a total problem. There are a few other related issues but I don’t feel comfortable discussing [no divorce, children problems, employment issues or prison stuff].
Anyway, advice is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 28, 2020)

Not sure what your question is but assuming you need trailer loading pointers. I have found that not having trailer too deep helps getting boat on straight. Rule of thumb - when fenders are at water level it is about right.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 28, 2020)

Assuming there isn't something going on with the ramp, it just shouldn't be that much of an issue putting the boat on the trailer. It sounds like you should add side bunks or guide ons. Also make sure the trailer bunks are adjusted to fit the boat properly. And, what CedarRiver says - don't back the trailer in too deep. 

After the boat is winched up it should settle right on the trailer when you pull it up the ramp.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 28, 2020)

Question is about any tips on selling a boat.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 28, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> Assuming there isn't something going on with the ramp, it just shouldn't be that much of an issue putting the boat on the trailer. It sounds like you should add side bunks or guide ons. Also make sure the trailer bunks are adjusted to fit the boat properly. And, what CedarRiver says - don't back the trailer in too deep.
> 
> After the boat is winched up it should settle right on the trailer when you pull it up the ramp.




The problem isn’t with the ramp. The problem is with me. I have a disability. I’m a stroke survivor. Under normal circumstances, physical activity isn’t a problem.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 29, 2020)

Aw shoot Hammer sorry to hear about the stoke. I can't really give you any good tips about selling a boat other than around here it seems just about everyone uses Craigslist. I've not sold a boat there, but I sold some major woodworking tools that I had to get rid of before we moved to the current house. I probably sold about $2,500 worth of used power and hand tools. I got a couple of low-ballers, but in general it went pretty smooth. If you use Craigslist take the time to read their tips to protect yourself. I never gave my email or phone number and would only respond to those who provided me with a phone number via craigslist so I could call them back.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 29, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> Aw shoot Hammer sorry to hear about the stoke. I can't really give you any good tips about selling a boat other than around here it seems just about everyone uses Craigslist. I've not sold a boat there, but I sold some major woodworking tools that I had to get rid of before we moved to the current house. I probably sold about $2,500 worth of used power and hand tools. I got a couple of low-ballers, but in general it went pretty smooth. If you use Craigslist take the time to read their tips to protect yourself. I never gave my email or phone number and would only respond to those who provided me with a phone number via craigslist so I could call them back.



Thanks.
Thanks for your help, too. I’m guessing this isn’t going to be the best time to try and sell a boat now anyway! 8)


----------



## maintenanceguy (Mar 29, 2020)

Can I make more money selling as a set or separately? Am I upgrading electronics or can I reuse what I have? And, most importantly, how much of a pain in the back side will it be to remove everything and have to deal with multiple buyers.

Unless I had some really high end electronics on a really cheap boat, I'd probably just sell the boat with everything installed. The next owner can worry about selling what he doesn't want instead of me having to worry about it.

That said, if a buyer comes along and wants to negotiate a deal for the boat without the electronics or for the electronics without the boat, I'm always open to negotiations.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 29, 2020)

I think part of the problem is how heavy the my current boat is. In another thread, I talked about the Sun Dolphin 120 Pro. It’s really a vessel of last resort. I’d much prefer a Carolina Skiff type boat in a 14’ or 15’ length.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah, that 1756 is a pretty heavy boat. My 1652 is quite a bit lighter. Like you said, a Carolina skiff 14' or a G3 1448 WOF would be half the weight or even less. You may want to look into keeping your motor since you know it's history and I think most people looking at a 1756 would be looking for 40-60 hp or a jet setup. You could probably even remove the side console (if it's not welded to the hull) and transfer it to a 1448 boat. Regardless of what boat you end up with, you'll want to put side guides on the trailer to help with loading it straight. I had my boat out on Friday and I was able to load it and pull out in under a minute. I have the bunks lined up right along the strakes so it's almost self centering. And I would start with Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace to list the boat at no cost. I've sold several boats through craigslist, just put good pictures up and give good details to minimize the stupid questions you'll get.

Here's a picture of the trailer and one showing our ramp which comes down at an angle and then drops off.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 29, 2020)

JL8Jeff said:


> Yeah, that 1756 is a pretty heavy boat. My 1652 is quite a bit lighter. Like you said, a Carolina skiff 14' or a G3 1448 WOF would be half the weight or even less. You may want to look into keeping your motor since you know it's history and I think most people looking at a 1756 would be looking for 40-60 hp or a jet setup. You could probably even remove the side console (if it's not welded to the hull) and transfer it to a 1448 boat. Regardless of what boat you end up with, you'll want to put side guides on the trailer to help with loading it straight. I had my boat out on Friday and I was able to load it and pull out in under a minute. I have the bunks lined up right along the strakes so it's almost self centering. And I would start with Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace to list the boat at no cost. I've sold several boats through craigslist, just put good pictures up and give good details to minimize the stupid questions you'll get.
> 
> Here's a picture of the trailer and one showing our ramp which comes down at an angle and then drops off.




Being from Central NJ, that’s the type of ramp I launched from 90+% of the time.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 29, 2020)

Unfortunately, there’s no aftermarket conversion kit to go from console to tiller.
Also, it’s conducive to removing the console to sell.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 29, 2020)

If you were to get a 1448 WOF type of setup, you could have the side console added and still retain your current motor/controls setup. There are several at AKMccallum to give you an idea.

https://www.akmccallumco.com/check-out-our-accessories--steering-consoles-storage
-


----------



## the hammer (May 14, 2020)

Not gonna be a Carolina Skiff or related kind of boat. Went onto a friend’s Skiff a couple days back. Just as heavy as the G3.


----------

